# Paris is on marestare - FILLY



## anyssapark (Sep 14, 2011)

I have Paris in the stable for the first time tonight.

She is 334 days today, and has 2/3 of an udder (which has come up since yesterday, from nearly nothing). Her milk is opaque and very sticky. pH is testing 7.2 already, so a little more dropping and she should be good to go.

I dont think she is quite ready, but i lost a beautiful filly foal, and almost the mare this morning from a horrible dystocia, (mare was in toxic shock, but is slowly improving - the next 24hours will be critical) and i just want to be 200% sure Paris foals safely.

I have had a horrible day with Princess (mare who lost her baby), and am exhausted, so i will be going to bed early, and ill be up through the night to check on both mares. But Paris is alarmed, so i will be alerted if she starts foaling.

Paris will be let out during the day, and when she is looking close i will move the camera out there as well.

Please call at ANY TIME should you feel i need to be alerted to something. I'd prefer a false alarm, than no alarm at all! :smile1:

CAM LINK http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=anyssapark

This is Paris







And the foals sire is RFM Boogermans Ultimate Warrior


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about the loss of your foal - sending prayers and healing thoughts for Princess.

Paris is gorgeous and I'm sure she will present you with a fabulous foal before long.





Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh noooooooooo so sorry for your loss ..

will be watching as much as i can


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

How terribly sad, I am so sorry. Cyber hugs

I have Paris up for you


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you every one. I just did one last check on Princess before bed, and she is really picking up. Although clearly heartbroken



She just wants me to stay with her, calling out to me each time i arrive or leave, and following me everywhere while im with her. I just stayed with her for half an hour while she grazed, and then she went back into her stable to watch me leave.

She is eating, drinking, pooping and peeing now, and has color back in her gums. So things are improving for my sweet girl



Hopefully it continues through the night. She still has some bleeding, and has the nastiest swelling i have seen back there - poor baby. But, these things will heal with time. Im just so glad she is fighting





I threw some hay in to Paris earlier, and she has done several small, soft poops in there. Hopefully she hangs out for a night or two so i can concentrate on Princess for a while.



And has a nice uneventful foaling when she is ready!!

Thank you all for watching. I need to go to bed, im exhausted. What a day



I will be up a few times through the night to check on both girls (mainly princess).

Thanks again.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

8.45 pm and the cam is down





and it is back


----------



## Wings (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she is still improving. I'm keeping my eye on your facebook updates!

My heart broke when I found my dead filly and broke all over again with Ashanti's grief. Much like Princess she wanted me around all the time and to be honest it was hard for me to be out there in amongst all that grief. Horses certainly can grieve





My thoughts are with you. Keep fighting Princess, now is the time for that sheer determination that minis usually reserve for finding out "where is the food smell coming from."


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

will keep Paris up with Suzie tonight Renee,

so sorry to hear of your loss...



so sad!

praying for an uneventful easy night for all at your property n when Paris decides to foal she has a nice easy GORGEOUS foal for you!!!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Really sorry to hear of your loss, I couldn't imagine losing one of ours.

I'll watch as often as I can today, she's looking a bit fidgety at the moment so it may be today/tonight?!

Good luck with her and I do hope she foals safely for you


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

She is a little restless!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Eagle said:


> She is a little restless!


I think my day off work may turn into a day of watching Paris! It's quite exciting!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

Nakita I am glued too


----------



## TRUE PICK (Sep 14, 2011)

wow everyone, I think she is REALLY close.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

I forgot to ask Renee before she went to bed if Paris is used to being stabled, i am wondering if she is having a tantrum. Lol


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

She's lying down... That's it now... I'm not moving!

Oh no! She's up again!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

She's up & down ALOT now!


----------



## TRUE PICK (Sep 14, 2011)

baby coming< alarm!



Nakita said:


> She's up & down ALOT now!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Shes foaling!! Just rang to let her know!!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a tear in my eye now! First foal i've seen being born!


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW good work girls!!

congrats Renee n Paris!! what a good girl!! another beautiful foal n nice n easy!!





naw how exciting for you Nakita!!!

I love it every time!!!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 14, 2011)

That was fast! I hooked up my old laptop so I could watch and she had just foaled! Congrats!!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Is it normally that fast? Literally took about 5 minutes and she/he had arrived!


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

marestare peeps think it was two fingers so a filly!! I'm sure Renee will let us know what it is!!!

anoth GORGEOUS minimal pinto for Renee!! GO WARRIOR!!!!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

How adoreable!! So wobbly on his/her feet!!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!

Can't wait to see some clearer pictures of him/her!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, i didnt think she was THAT ready!!!





She must have wanted to cheer me up after my awful day

We have a beautiful overo FILLY!

She's a very leggy, refined pretty girl.

Paris is having some cramps, but i've given her some pain relief which should be kicking in real soon.

The alarm had gone off, and i was trying to log into my computer to see what was happening - but i kept putting in the wrong password Was a bit bleary eyed



But someone called, and Nakita text, so i was alerted



Thank you!

Its a bit cold here tonight, so i have put a little coat on the filly to keep her warm. Im sure once she is up and nursing she will warm up though


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

That was me calling, I probably made no sense at all, I was wittering on a bit lol

Glad they are both ok and from the blurry picture on the cam she is stunning so goodness know's how beautiful she is in person!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh it was you that called too? Thank you





No, you made good sense. I was just a bit scattery, i was in such a deep sleep after a big day lol

She is a very pretty girl. I will wait until morning to get good pictures though, ill leave them to bond, and work out drinking etc


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

No problem, I'd want someone to call if one of our mares were foaling, especially if i'd had the day you have just had.

Just so pleased they are doing well and will look forward to seeing some pictures in the morning


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

I should have left the kids at school at then i wouldn't have missed it. Darn! Lol

Renee she is just adorable ! Congratulations


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 14, 2011)

I normally give them two hours to look and work out the milk bar Diane, but the poor filly wasnt even getting a chance to look with Paris laying down, so had to encourage her to get up.





The poor girl is still cramping, and the filly nursing caused a few big ones. I hope it slows up soon - i cant really give her any more pain meds.

The filly has had a real good nurse, and two poops.

I am totally exhausted. I am going to take my lap top to bed with me to keep a check on them.

If Paris isnt getting up enough to let the filly nurse, please note it on here, or call me or text the top number. I will be checking in as often as i can, but my eyes are very very heavy right now. So i am bound to fall asleep for a while in between checks.

Princess is also doing very well, she had finally left her stable and was out grazing without encouragement when i just checked on her


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

MANY, MANY CONGRATULATIONS Renee and WELL DONE PARIS!














I cant get your 'type' of marestare so will have to rely on some pics tomorrow, but WOW that was fast! I bet Paris knew you needed cheering up.





Hopefully she is feeling a bit more comfortable now, bless her, and a huge welcome to Paris' new little daughter.


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Baby has just had a good drink, 2:47am your time, think she's getting the hang of it now


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

BLUE! Did you say BLUE!! Oh no, we cant have that!





Anyone logging on to do a 'catch up' on Paris' topic will get totally the wrong impression!

She needs a delicate pink cover with little hearts all over it!





Change it at once Renee - well when you wake up!





She sounds gorgeous Diane - cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

A couple of print screens for you till morning!


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Shes up & feeding now : 4am


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

She sure is adorable even if she is blue 



Better blue than cold, that's for sure


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

Another drink at 5:13am


----------



## Nakita (Sep 14, 2011)

They are grooming each other!! Awwwwwww!!



:wub

Looks like she wants a good gallop in the field! Stretch her legs a bit


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh Nakita thank you for the pictures.





Isn't she just gorgeous and what a lovely big stable she has - loads of room to scamper about!

Glad to hear that Paris is feeling a bit better and is letting her new daughter have drinks on demand.





So very pleased that this has all turned out so well for Renee after the tragic happening with Princess - sending ((((HUGS)))) for Princess.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you all so much for watching my girl. I think just about every time i checked on her after i went to bed she was either drinking or charging around the stall. Little cutie







She is so refined, im so happy with her. Pretty baby





I will let them out shortly and get some photos for you all. I am waiting until Princess has to go back in her stable, as i feel awful that Paris has a new healthy baby, and Princess doesnt. So i dont want to rub it in by letting her see the new baby just yet





Thank you all again!! So comforting to know there are eyes on my girls while im sleeping


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 14, 2011)

good morning and evening

big huge congrats on your beatiful filly she is stunning





another one i missed begger


----------



## Wings (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh well done Paris!



Congrats Renee!

You'll need a special name for this little gift.

I'm so pleased to hear Princess is doing better.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 14, 2011)

Paris and Sunny (i named her sunny, as she brightened up my sad day



) are doing great. I have let them out, and just realised i forgot to move the camera out! So will do that in a min.

Her registered name will be Anyssa Park Ultimate Majesty





Here is a picture of her


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW Renee!! she is Stunning what a beautiful name!! you are awesome at choosing names!





LOVE that little face!!! hey cutey baby can I cuddle you please?! LOL

does she come up for scratches Renee??


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

_Renee, she's a little BEAUTY...._


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG she is so friggen cuteeeeee



:wub



:wub


----------



## Wings (Sep 14, 2011)

What a pretty one



:wub


----------



## Nakita (Sep 15, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 15, 2011)

OH MY! OH MY!!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations 



 such a pretty little girl


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

how is your gorgeous new baby this morning Renee?

how is Princess going?? hope she is still doing well


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I am very happy with little Sunny. Paris is very protective of her though, so i dont get to cuddle her much (have to get sneaky ones in while Paris is eating lol).

Princess is going to be on camera tonight. She has had a bit of a bad day, with her heart rate being elevated (100bpm at one stage, but sitting about 80bpm right now), her breathing is a bit laboured. But her gum colour and temp are good. She was quite colicy earlier, which had me concerned, but with pain relief she is on her feet now, and is eating and drinking well, and nice and bright. Hopefully she doesnt go back downhill when the pain meds wear off again.

She had blood drawn last night, and she is quite anemic, which could be just from the blood loss during the birth, or it could be that she has a slow internal bleed. The next few days will tell if her blood count goes up or down. Her white blood cell count was good, so thats a big positive, as it means no nasty infection is setting in at this stage - hopefully with her antibiotics we can keep that away.

So sorry, but Sunny and Paris will not be on cam tonight. I have had to switch it over to keep an eye on Princess for the night. I do have a switcher which could go between the two stables, but it often just turns to fuzz, so rather than risk it, i will just have Princess up. I hope you all dont mind watching her.


----------



## Wings (Sep 16, 2011)

Princess sounds like one tough little girl, my thoughts are with her



Keep us posted when you can, I hope she has a full recovery soon!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 16, 2011)

hoope little bub is going to be ok


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that Paris and Sunny are doing well - prayers being said here for Princess.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 16, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that Princess is under the weather. I think you were right to switch the cam. However nice it is to see little sunny it is better if we help keep an eye on Princess for you.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you for helping watch Princess. She seems to be comfortable at the moment, which is great. She has an occasional nibble on some food too.

Im sorry for how dark it is. The camera in this stable is not as good quality as the one in the foaling stable, and i am trying to avoid disturbing her sleep with too much lighting if i can, as i want her to rest up as much as possible. If it gets too bad, i can turn the stable light on, but would prefer to avoid that if possible. Lucky she's white i think!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 16, 2011)

Princess is much more comfortable than she was through the day. All her vitals are better. Her temp is a little lower (it was the higher end of normal), her breathing and steadied, and her heart rate has settled also. Wonderful news


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 16, 2011)

Glad shes feeling a lil better..hope shes back to normal real soon


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like good progress Renee, really hoping it continues, bless her.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 16, 2011)

That is good news, I am sending prayers


----------



## cassie (Sep 16, 2011)

how is your beautiful girl this morning Renee? hope you were both able to get a peaceful sleep last night!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 17, 2011)

Princess had a good day. She was happy and comfortable since that 3am check, and with no pain relief!





she is just a little uncomfortable now, and her HR is abit elevated, so she's had some pain relief. Should last her til 4.30am. Hopefully by then whatever is causing her discomfort will have settled again.

I have put a few small lights around the stable, but it didnt seem to make a lot of difference


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so glad that Princess had a good day



I will watch her for you as much as I can tonight.

*If you right click on the screen and go to "Video settings" then adjust "**Brightness**" to -21 and **"contrast"** to 7 it is easier to see*

How is little Sunny doing? She is one little bundle of joy that's for sure.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Good news about Princess - wishing her a comfortble night and a good day tomorrow.


----------



## cassie (Sep 17, 2011)

so happy to hear Princess is doing better!!!

hope she keeps on imporving!!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for watching. I really must toss this camera out. Its very poor quality picture. The other one is much much better, but i dont want to kick Paris and Sunny out of the foaling stable.

I have made a small yard out the front of the stable for Princess. She can stand in the shade outside in the breeze (which is good, as its been very hot here the last few days), or inside in her fan. She likes to be able to see the other horses, and is getting a bit restless about being locked in. A few more days and she is safe to stay out. Poor darling.

She hasnt needed any more pain relief, and has stayed comfortable even after that last lot lastnight has worn off. So thats great news. She's eating and drinking a lot.

I think we will just have little ups and downs where she needs a bit of help with the pain, but other than that, she is looking very promising now, to have lasted this long. What a tough little mare she is








I will put Sunny back on cam tonight providing Princess is comfortable all day.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 18, 2011)

Renee I think them being sad doesn't help, this year one of my girls lost a filly and it took her about a week to feel ok. It makes it so much harder for us to see them sick but time heals all. Hugs Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2011)

Very true Renee - we have to remember that our animals are often dealing with grief as well as whatever trauma might have befallen them.

So glad to hear that Princess had a calm and comfortable night, bless her.


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

YAY that Princess is starting to do better!! praying she keeps on improving really hard with this heat!!! at least it has cooled down tonight!


----------



## Wings (Sep 18, 2011)

Great to hear she is doing better. Tough little girl!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 19, 2011)

Princess has been up and down a lot in the past 10 minutes. I have asked Cassie to call

renee is aware


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like active labour to me 





 

the cam isnt fantasic here but it looks like shes pushing



??


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

Renee knows about it , she has given her pain meds but thinks she has ulcers from the meds... is going for a drive to see if she can find something to settle her tummy... I will have her up until I go to bed... other then this set back she has been doing really well

come on Princess we are cheering you on! n praying for you!!

you can do it baby girl!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 19, 2011)

so is she in labour or has a belly ache looks like labour to me..........



:yeah


----------



## Eagle (Sep 19, 2011)

she lost her foal last week due to a bad dystocia and has had some complications.




Get well soon Princess


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 19, 2011)

what shes not in foal........iam lost here


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 19, 2011)

Sadly cant see whats going on under that tail even though shes holding it high 





 

Oh Im so sorry I had no idea she lost her baby bless her..Hope her pain eases soon


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

Renee was able to get some new megs to help her, not the ones that she wanted... but hopefully they work!!

she has let her out to have an evening nibble on some grass n Princess will be back in soon ...

naw LOOK at that beauitful big dog!!!

Renee I love your dog!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 19, 2011)

I did catch a glimpse of the gorgeous very large dog..is it a great dane??


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Sorry for not updating, thanks Cass for letting everyone know what was going on. I have been running around trying to get some things together to help Princess.

The pain meds (Finadyne - like your Benamine) is a non-steroidal drug, and the unfortunate side affect of these drugs can be ulcers. She has been on gastroguard to try to avoid it, but no such luck.

I have given her something to line her stomach and sooth the ulcers, and she is currently up and grazing on some grass, which will also help to line her gut. Hopefully the pain meds will kick in (if they already havent, as she seems much more comfortable atm, hasnt even tried to lay down outside) and she will feel better soon.

My poor girl has been through so much in the last week.

Yes, thats correct. Princess is not pregnant. She had a horrible birth last weds morning, and lost her beautiful filly, and has been fighting to stay with us since. She has been doing well until this hiccup.

Ok, back out to check on her.


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

oh n Renee's GORGEOUS dog is a mastiff!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 19, 2011)

Well princess has had just over an hour out grazing on the grass without trying to roll. She did decide it was time for a lay down and a sleep in the end though, so i bought her in so i can watch her from inside. The major discomfort seems to have settled, but she is still a little sore. Hopefully she'll keep improving through the night. Ill be checking on her often, but please dont hesitate to call or text (1st number) if she is bad again.

She has had about all she's allowed for the night, so hopefully it will do the trick.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 19, 2011)

Poor little girl,iam so sorry for what has happened..must be heart braking hope little princess

gets better real soon



:wub


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 19, 2011)

I think Lindy got a little confused because we are all sending healing thoughts and prayers to Princess on Paris' thread? Poor Princess lost her foal, but Paris had her foal very suddenly during the following night (I think) when Renee, having spent a long day fighting for Princess' life, got woken rudely from her exhausted slumber by several phone calls and texts from the watchers. Princess is on the cam at nights so the watchers can give Renee a chance to have a sleep.

So sorry that she has taken a bit of a back step Renee, hopefully it was just a small blip and she will make good progress from now on. You are right to let her have grass when she seems to want it - so very good for upset or damaged systems.





Still sending prayers for her, she's such a trooper, bless her.


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

glad she is looking better this morning! keep going baby girl!!

hope this heat today won't set her back again...





sending hugs n kisses to you beautiful Princess!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 19, 2011)

Princess is looking much brighter and happier this morning.

Every time i checked in on her last night she was resting comfortably, so at least the pain had settled for the poor darling girl. It seems to have stayed away, and i am stocking up on more ulcer meds today to treat those nasty things. The last thing this poor girl needs is more pain to deal with.

Hopefully we'll be able to stay on top of things now, and Princess can concerntrate on getting healthy instead of having any more hurdles to overcome.

She hasnt needed any more pain meds this morning, which is good, as while they help with the pain, they agrivate the ulcers, so its a vicious cycle. So the longer we can stay away from them, the better.

I have put her back out on the grass this morning. Its a day earlier than she was supposed to have turn out, but i have her in a small yard, and shes nice and calm & comfortable. So i think thats more important at this stage of her recovery.

I have turned the computer off for a rest. Its been running non stop for a week.

Yes Anna, that is just what happened. Princess had an awful foaling, and was fighting for her life Weds morning, and then Weds night Paris thought she would foal too... when i was still very shaken, and tired after Princess' ordeal, it was a nervous foaling, but Paris was nice and quick and easy thank goodness.

I will get some more photos of little sunny for you all today


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

would love to see some more pics of your gorgeous little Sunny!!

so glad that Princess is looking better today!!

hope she copes alright with the heat! is it windy for you today??

its blowing a gale here!!!





n very hot!!!! terrible fire weather!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 19, 2011)

Cassie, its awful here. The wind is hot, and its absolutely HOWLING. Things are blowing everywhere! Its crazy



I really dont like wild wind.

Princess is still doing well. She is out behind the stable (where its sheltered from the wind a bit) still grazing happily. So nice to see


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

glad she is able to be out of the wind!!! its blowing a gale here aswell!!!!



terrible day especially for fires! we have sand soil in bulk that we sell at our hardware n the wind is blowing it all over the place!!! Penny is going absoloutly bonkers running around like crazy!!

wouoldn't surprise me if we got some trees down from this wind!!

hoping it dies down for you guys down there,... don't want Princess stressing out!

how are your babies liking this hot weather?


----------



## Wings (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll trade you guys, nothing but rain and storms down here!

Of course Lyric loves it...


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sure you don't want our wind bree!!! its crazy!!! its at least keeping things cooler then yesterday!

hoping your ponies are coping alright Renee!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi weather has been horrible here in perth we had beatifull spring days here now its like were back to winter


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

I think our weather has come from you guys, cos we are meant to be getting a cold front come through...


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

were abouts are you again cassie..

normally you;s get our weather not long after us

do you think the weather puts mares of foaling


----------



## Eagle (Sep 20, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> do you think the weather puts mares of foaling


The moon has a lot to do with it and the next New moon for you guys is next Tuesday 27th

Renee I am so glad that Princess had a better night. Sending prayers that she fully recovers so very very soon.

can't wait to see your new little Sunshine again


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

Renee is in the hunter valley n I'm in the Hawkesbury in NSW.

ahh no why is the new moon on the 27th!!!!!!!



thats the day we go to Fiji!!!!!!!





how is Paris this arvo Renee??


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

cassie said:


> Renee is in the hunter valley n I'm in the Hawkesbury in NSW.
> 
> ahh no why is the new moon on the 27th!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



so how far are from renee.......


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 20, 2011)

Sp glad to hear that Princess had a comfortable night and hoping that she will have many more of them from now on.

Hopefully the winds will die down for you guys very soon, I know from experience how tiring it is battling against high winds when trying to do daily outside work - it cant be nice for our potato chips either, but I dont think it causes the mares to either have their foals or to hold on to them - not sure about the effect of the moon though!???

Still saying prayers for our special Princess - some pics of your girls would be lovely, when you have time Renee.


----------



## Wings (Sep 20, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> do you think the weather puts mares of foaling



Definetly! I know most of mine can't stand foaling in NICE weather





Twinkles foaled on a clear night, full moon and it rained until about 2 hours before she foaled. 24 hours later it rained again!

Rivain foaled in gale force winds!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

Most of mine have been kind and foaled in nice weather. Cold, but it was a nice clear night



and Pennys filly was born on a beautiful warm sunny morning





Cassie and I are about 3 hours apart.

Princess has had a good day, and has not needed any pain killers tonight! Yay!






:yippee:

Hopefully she stays comfortable all night. She has been outside on the grass grazing all day and enjoyed herself, and stayed happy and pain free.

She is still good and comfortable, all vitals are in normal ranges.

Fingers crossed she can get through the night without pain killers, the less she has now the better for the healing of the ulcers.





Im sorry, because of the wind i didnt get any photos of the babies today. It was awful outside, so i left them where they could shelter, and i stayed in out of it too. Hopefully the weather is nicer tomorrow and ill be able to get out there with my camera


----------



## Wings (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear she's improving!

I'm also jealous of your fair weather foaling mares


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Most of mine have been kind and foaled in nice weather. Cold, but it was a nice clear night
> 
> 
> 
> ...






thats fantastic news about princess



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so happy. Princess didnt need any pain meds all night, and is still happy and comfortable this morning. I have put her back out on the grass for another day of grazing.

YAY!!





I would have liked her to drink more through the night. She has been drinking really well up until then, but i will put buckets everywhere in her yard today to encourage drinking.

So happy that my girl is happy!!

Its a beautiful day here! So will get out there with my camera and get you all some photos of the horses/foals


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

YAY for Princess!!! how exciting Renee!!!



YAY for the beautiful Princess! keep going Sweety! your mummy loves you! n so do we!!

glad your getting nicer weather, we have a beautiful morning here aswell a little cold, but I'm sure it will warm up to a BEAUTIFUL day!! yippee!! LOL

can't wait to see some pics of the baby's!!!





hope you have a lovely day renee!!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok! Here come the photos lol

Princess, out enjoying her breakfast in the sun this morning. She is still looking great, and happy... 17 hours after the last pain killer would have completely worn off.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

This is Ellie (Anyssa Park Ultimate Covergirl). Pennys filly. She's 2.5weeks old now.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

And lastly, this is Crash (Anyssa Park Ultimate Calibre) - Fergies colt.

He is VERY VERY hairy lol There really is a lovely, refined little boy under all that fluff LOL





He's 3.5weeks old now


----------



## MeganH (Sep 20, 2011)

SO glad to hear about Princess!

And beyond adorable pictures of your little ladies!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG there so cute........i cant wait for my babys


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

NAW!!!!!!! Renee!!! I love all of them!!!

love that photo of Sunny where she looks she is trotting on air!

Ellie definitley is a "covergirl" stunning Love those legs!! n that face!!!





n Crash!! he is just beautiful! that first pic shows off his gorgeous little head!! what a cutee little boy!

how many more do you have to foal out?!

Princess is looking so good! you must be so happy now that she is doing so much better! keep going Princess!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you. I am very happy with my foals this year. I am so sad that i lost Princess' baby, but she wasnt meant to be





We have just one more now. Its our only other foal by the same sire as Princesses baby. The mare is the black and white in the background of one of the head shots of Ellie. She's an older girl, by Bond Dynamo. Im really looking forward to that foal. She is 300 days at the end of the week.

I am over the moon with Princesses progress



She is a happy girl... which makes me even more happy!


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

YAY for one more baby!! hopefully its another gorgeous healthy babe n everything goes well!!





glad to hear Princess is improving so much!! what a good girl!

I agree with Diane, we are praying for her 100% recovery!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

HOORAY FOR PRINCESS!!











So glad to read of her improvement - she may be needing less water than you think due to the grass she's eating all day?

And what fabulous pictures of gorgeous babies.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful babies 



 so sorry about the confusion the other day..hope she continues to make a full recovery very quicly


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 21, 2011)

Please dont appologise Lindy-Loo. The subject heading made it confusing





After updating my vet with Princesses progress, he said to leave her out on the grass 24/7 again



She will be much happier, and it will keep her belly settled too.

I was going to put the cam back to Sunny & Paris, but she too is out at night too now, as she is starting to get a little tight in the front and going "over at the knee", so she needs to be out as much as possible too. So no cams for a while... sorry! But i will keep you all updated with pics and updates until miss Temptress comes in to be watched in a few weeks time


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

glad Princess is doing so well!!




naw miss little Sunny, but glad she is able to spend time outside now!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

yes Renee, would love an update on your beautiful girl if you could


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 23, 2011)

Princess has now moved out back into her normal paddock with her favorite mare, and another sweet mare. She is much happier. No sign of any discomfort, gum colour is completely back to normal, so her anemia has passed completely and she has replenished her blood supply, she is a normal little mare again






I am so happy. She is still on ulcer meds three times a day, but that will only be for another week, and then that stops too.





I am just thrilled that she has come through all this and is now back to her normal, happy self, out doing normal things





Thank you all for your support during her recovery


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 23, 2011)

S pleased to hear that Princess has recovered enough to go back out 24/7 with her friends - she will feel much happier now, bless her. Believe it or not, good grass is one of the best things for a horse suffering from anemia, so your having grazed her regularly has probably helped a great deal.

We would love some pictures when you can - of Princess and of course Paris and little Sunny.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 23, 2011)

Ill get some new pics over the weekend for you





Paris and Sunny moved out with the other mares and foals today, so they're very happy too!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so pleased that Princess is coming back strong. You'll have to give her a carrot for me!

Hate to tell you but Ellie encoded a message in one of those photos, she says she wants to come and live with me


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 23, 2011)

Hehe, you'll have to pry Ellie away from me



I love that filly





I will pass on your carrot to Princess tomorrow. She LOVES her carrots



When she went a bit off her food, grated carrot was what got her eating again lol


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2011)

I've got a crowbar, do you think that would do the job?





Maybe Fantasy will throw her legs onto a filly for me!

I love how they each have a favourite food, although mine all agree on licorice. If I take a packet of that into the paddock my life is at risk!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL, i think i would have trouble fighting off a crowbar








When is Fantasy due? I hope you get your beautiful filly





Licorice is something i never have, as i cant stand the smell of it lol So mine dont get that. They get carrots and apples, and LOVE them


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2011)

I eat as much of it as the horses so it's a real fight when I get some





Fantasy could go any time from the middle of October through to the end of December



Really hoping for another filly to run on as the stallion is in another state and difficult to get to but I really like him.


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW so glad that Princess has recovered so beautifully! n no wonder you can't get rid of Ellie!! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------

